# Any way to tell when pp fertility is returning?



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

My baby is almost 9mo. I have no AF yet, and since this is my first baby, I have no idea when my fertility might return. I would LOVE to catch that first pp egg and get pg again, but I'm not sure how to even have an idea that it's coming...
DS nurses a lot in the night, so temping would be unreliable. I have tons of CF almost all the time, so I can't make heads or tails of that either. I have never had ovulation bleeding or mittleshmertz (sp?). I realize that maybe there is justno way to have an idea when my fertility is back...but, if there is, what should I be watching for?!

tia


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

I would LOVE to know as well! Don't ya feel like you're 12 years old again, wondering when your first period will come? Could be tomorrow? Could be next year? My dd is just a little younger than your ds, 8 months. Still bf exclusively, save the occasional taste, and sleeps through the night more often than not. I've been reading TCOYF and am excited to chart, but frustrated by the rules







I can either follow the 3 hours of sleep rule, or the same time every day rule, but BOTH is too much to ask of me. I have no control over whether or not dd decides to wake for a snack 2 hours before temp taking time!

Anyway, some things I've been noticing is occasional very mild cramping while nursing dd, mostly at night before bed when she has her biggests milk feasts. A few nights ago it lasted a few hours. So strange! I read in tcoyf the lymph node by your pelvis gets a little swollen/tender in some people on the side they ovulate on. I'd noticed that a couple weeks ago and wondered if I was fighting off a virus or something! And course I'm playing close attention to mucus. I'd love to hear what kinds of signs anyone hadbefore their first pp af


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I was talking with a friend yesterday who told me that she always gets her fertility back within two weeks of night weaning...i've heard several times that they are very very closely linked. Of course, I think it depends how often/how much you nurse in the night and so on.
Anyway, that's one thing I'll be hyper-aware of...

yes though, it's like when i was pre-menstrual and always wondering and waiting. I actually found it horribly stressful because I didn't menstruate until 15, and most girls my age had already started, so for literally YEARS I carried a pad in my purse always wondering when I would start, and worried that it would start at some inconvenient or embarrassing time... yeah. Ick! I don't want to do that again! Even once I was menstruating, I always had irregular cycles, so it was still a bit hit-and-miss to know what day AF was coming... I LOVED it when I started charting and was finally able to know exactly what day I'd be starting. I don't miss having periods, but I do miss knowing what is going on in me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

With both of mine, it took 15+ months before AF returned, and I just had this "feeling" it was coming, like I do every month now. Even when it returned, I had a short luteal phase for awhile till about 8 months later when it finally got back to normal.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I started my PPAF with my first when he was 6 months, but I don't think that I was fertile until about 8 months PP. Signs that I were ovulating -- the BIGGEST sign to me was that I had very very sore nips for about 2-3 days around ovulation.

Also I have heard that when you get PPAF back you might be anovulatory for a few cycles. So it seems that your PPAF will be a sure sign that your fertility is returning... before that it might be hard to tell! GL!!


----------

